# WANTED to refurb, 1950s Rudge Pathfinder



## porteous (21 Aug 2008)

My father bought me a Rudge Pathfinder in 1957. It was stolen in Cambridge in 1965. Now I am back to cycling I would really love to re-create that old bike of mine. If you have a W27 Rudge/Raleigh/Humber with a 21 to 23" frame lurking in the shed and looking for a good home I would really like to talk to you. Dave.


----------

